# 6 loại trái cây chứa ít đường càng ăn càng giúp giảm cân hiệu quả



## vietmom (20/4/18)

Lựa chọn trái cây tươi để phục vụ cho công cuộc giảm cân là một sự lựa chọn an toàn cho sức khỏe. Tuy nhiên, bạn có biết rõ những loại trái cây nào chứa ít đường để giúp giảm cân hiệu quả hay không?

*1. Ổi*
Với hàm lượng chất xơ cao lại có vị ngọt nhẹ thì ổi chính là lựa chọn lý tưởng đầu tiên để hỗ trợ công cuộc giảm cân. Trong ổi còn rất giàu vitamin, protein và khoáng chất, đồng thời còn chứa rất ít carbohydrate và không có cholesterol nên khi ăn sẽ giúp bạn cảm thấy ngon miệng và no lâu hơn.



​
*2. Kiwi*
Là con gái thì không ai là không biết đến công dụng tuyệt vời của kiwi, loại quả vừa giúp làm đẹp da, vừa giúp giảm cân nhanh chóng. Bởi lẽ, trong kiwi có đầy đủ vitamin C, khoáng chất, chất chống oxy hóa, kali... nên sẽ là một loại trái cây ăn vặt cung cấp đầy đủ dinh dưỡng cho con gái mà lại chứa rất ít đường.



​
*3. Cam*
Bạn có thể ăn thỏa thích cam mỗi ngày mà không lo tăng cân, bởi trong loại trái cây này có chứa nhiều vitamin C và rất ít calories nên vừa giúp trẻ hóa làn da, vừa giúp ngăn ngừa quá trình lão hóa da diễn ra sớm hơn.



​
*4. Dưa gang*
Trong dưa gang có chứa một lượng đường tự nhiên nên nếu thích ăn đồ ngọt thì bạn hoàn toàn có thể ăn dưa gang thỏa thích mà không lo tăng cân. Đặc biệt, trong dưa gang có chứa đầy đủ các loại vitamin thiết yếu cho cơ thể như vitamin A, vitamin C... Nhờ vậy, nếu chăm ăn dưa gang thì không chỉ giúp giảm cân mà còn giúp làm đẹp da, chống lão hóa hiệu quả.



​
*5. Bưởi*
Tất nhiên thì trong danh sách này sẽ không thể thiếu loại trái cây mang tên bưởi. Bưởi có một vị chua ngọt nhẹ rất dễ ăn nên giúp hạn chế tình trạng thèm ăn giữa buổi. Ngoài ra, trong bưởi còn chứa một hàm lượng vitamin C vô cùng cao nên giúp đốt cháy mỡ thừa vùng bụng cực hiệu quả.



​*6. Đu đủ*
Muốn cải thiện vòng 1 lý tưởng thì hội con gái thường chăm kết thân với đu đủ. Bởi lẽ, trong đu đủ rất giàu vitamin A, vitamin C và kali dồi dào nên không chỉ tăng sức đề kháng, kích thích vòng 1 phát triển mà còn giúp giảm cân nhanh chóng.



​
_Nguồn: Guu_​


----------

